
New Zealand just took care of a $3.6M mouse infestation - reeteshv
https://www.popsci.com/new-zealand-mice-eradication-million
======
zuzun
That's great to hear! Gough Island is 3x larger and has a similar rodent
problem. [1] A mission like this is planned for 2019 and will cost £7.6m. The
organization in charge is accepting donations. [2] Eradicating mice could
prevent the death of over 600,000 seabird chicks per year.

[1] [https://www.rspb.org.uk/our-
work/conservation/projects/gough...](https://www.rspb.org.uk/our-
work/conservation/projects/gough-island-restoration-programme/)

[2] [https://www.rspb.org.uk/join-and-
donate/donate/appeals/gough...](https://www.rspb.org.uk/join-and-
donate/donate/appeals/gough-island-appeal/make-a-donation/)

